# Stihl FS80 E



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a Stihl FS 80 E brushcutter (trimmer) that I bought new in the mid eighties and have discovered that the fuel system spares are no longer available. My Brother in law had borrowed it and had it for ages, when he returned it he had removed the primer pump and discarded it "to make it run better", now it doesn't run at all. 
I would like to know if anyone could tell me if a later model carby with the integral pump will fit?

Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If I have time, I'll check when I get to work. We are a Stihl dealer at the shop I work for. I doubt that the newer carbs will work, however I can check for aftermarket fit-up.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks Mate, I just thought that the throat size and stud/bolt spacings would be the same. all the rest, cables and such I could adapt, but if it's not to be, Aftermarket might be the go.
Cheers


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry for the delay.

I looked that one up, and you are right on the parts not being available. The carb mounting studs are not compatible with modern carbs. Yours are mounted at an angle and are farther apart than the newer ones. However, you could try what a local repair shop did. He had one come in with a bad pump (there are check valves in there) and like you, couldn't get a new one. He said he found a check valve assembly from a snowmobile (I think from the primer or oiler system) that was about the same size. He mounted that in line and the trimmer ran great. You just can't prime the lines anymore, so it might be a bit harder to start after sitting a long time, but it would at least work. Without that check valve assembly, the unit won't run as you have found out because the carb can suck air through that line. I found a complete tank and primer assembly (looked new) on ebay, but they wanted something like $65 for it.

IIRC, the fuel should be able to come from the carb to the tank, but not the other way around. I'd hook up the check valve assembly that way, and try it the other way if it doesn't work.

Oh, and I believe that the problem with finding parts is that Stihl may not have built that trimmer themselves. Some of the early models were build by an outside company for Stihl, and finding parts for them is nigh impossible. We have a few customers with them, and I always cringe when one comes in for service.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Mate you're a bloody marvel, I can work with that information and I will let you know when I get it started. I don't mind if I need to pull start a few times to get it going so it seems like a good solution.
Thanks so much for the information.
Cheers, if ever I visit the States I will buy you a beer
:aussie:


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If I ever get time to visit my friend and his wife in Sydney, I'll buy you a beer. He's been after me to visit, but I just can't afford to take that much time off of work right now.


----------



## oakleygold (Feb 18, 2012)

*Need someadditinoal info if possible*

Hello all, 
I found this thread in my search for information on a Stihl FS 80 E I acquired.
I got it to kick over and want to run, the metering diaphragm is hard as a rock so I was able to get some part numbers for that but what I really need is an over all parts diagram. It appears to be missing fuel lines, the main is in tact, but I have no clue where they go, breather/return lines that is.
Ive never worked on a carb like this,although its just a small version of an old motorcycle carb so shouldn't be a big deal over all. It has great compressino and spark. Just need to figure out what all is missing.
Any info would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
Kirk

BTW: Only ID type numbers are the FS80 electronic on starter rope assembly all others are gone... My best guess its 20-25 years old


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I can look it up on Tuesday when I get back to work. I should be able to get you a parts diagram for the unit.


----------



## oakleygold (Feb 18, 2012)

That would be fantastic Country Boy, many thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Oakleygold, I have what you need, sending you a Private Message regarding how to get them to you.


----------



## mikerecike (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello Countryboy and folks, Mike here from Wales UK.

_Oakleygold, I have what you need, sending you a Private Message regarding how to get them to you. _


Am also struggling to get my FS80e to run consistently - I've also never seen a carb like this and am wondering if there is a gasket/diaphragm repair kit? She runs beautifully anmd [powerfully when she does but bogs and dies. i want to remove the carb and clean it but a diagram and any other advice would be appreciated. She also has a top throttle mechanism - like a plunger going up and down.

Have attached some pics - any help really appreciated. Mike


----------



## mikerecike (Feb 24, 2012)

*serial number may be of some help*

thanks folks


----------



## Rwcnysp (Jun 19, 2012)

I have the same trimmer and am trying to figure out the fuel line configuration. Fuel tank to primer bulb, primer bulb to left nipple on carb? Where does line on right nipple on carb go to? I believe in the 3rd photo above it appears to be not connected to anything, does it connect to something?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Generally, the second line goes back to the tank to return the primed fuel there. A purge pump primer used in small two cycle engines pumps the fuel from the tank to the carb, through the carb, and then back to the tank. It is designed to purge the air from the fuel lines to make the unit easier to start. If it is supposed to go to the tank, there should be a hole or a grommet for it to pass through the tank wall.


----------



## Rwcnysp (Jun 19, 2012)

Oi suspect it does not connect anywhere then as there is only one connection to the tank, thank you.


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Tim off topic but how much does land go for over there? Thanks Rick


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi Rick, 
I just bought ten acres of heavily treed land with good quality soil for about $250K
The bigger you go generally the less expensive it is
Cheers


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

farmertim said:


> Hi Rick,
> I just bought ten acres of heavily treed land with good quality soil for about $250K
> The bigger you go generally the less expensive it is
> Cheers



What would that equal in USD?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi Walt, About equal at the moment we have been hovering at 1 Aussie dollar = about $1.05c US lately due to the strong Aus $ v the weaker US $.


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

holy cow that would be 25,000 an acre ouch


----------

